# Epson 3020, Benq HT1075, or Optoma HD141X



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

Which one would you pick and why ?


----------



## Dream Theater (Sep 14, 2014)

*Optoma HD141X*

Anyone familiar with this projector? I recently decided to go with the black drop ceiling so I would really like a projector that is black. 


http://www.projectorcentral.com/Optoma-HD141X.htm


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would go with the Epson!!..I have owned 2 Epsons and they are both awesome and reliable!!..They also have excellent customer service...Another reason, is that the Epson is LCD, so you wont have to deal with the "rainbow" of dlp projectors!!


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I have an optome HD23, but I'm thinking very seriously changing to Epson, due the rainbow effect, that I can see with the optoma

Regards


----------

